# What the young bucks will be wearing next spring



## DCBluesman (Sep 30, 2005)

The Sierra - one barrel, one press-fit piece.  A new 'dressy' pen from Berea via Arizona Silhouette. (Woodcraft calls their version the Wall Street II.)  This is also my first antler pen - thanks to Eagle's challenge and Johnny's recent sale.  Thanks to all who look and particularly to any of you who wish to comment.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice looking pen. The antler goes well with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll second that! I'm liking that kit more every time I see it. Great job on the axis, Lou. I guess I need to get off my butt and try a piece of mine. []


----------



## ldimick (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice. It has a nice elegance.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 30, 2005)

Good combo Lou, looks good.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 30, 2005)

Very Nice Lou.  That is a great combo.  Nice work.

Fangar


----------



## Mudder (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />...... Thanks to all who look and particularly to any of you who wish to comment.



I have a comment dag nabbit!

Hey Lou;

Ya know.........That would look really nice next to my Acropolis pen and Christmas is coming...........

Very nice pen Lou, I ordered 10 kits from BB last night.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm liking that kit better than the atlas.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 30, 2005)

Lou you did a fine job on that pen, I can see that I won't be buying many Atlas kits after this.  Can't wait for my order to arrive with my new Sierra kits.

Waynr


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice pen Lou. Can't believe you haven't done antler before though. Where does this pen twist at? Does the clip run around the material, or does the bottom part twist?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 30, 2005)

Lou, oyu've never used antler?  Well for the first time you did your standard excellent, top of the line work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice Lou!

I just got in some of these kits yesterday from BB.  I don't have any axis antler, I may try to find a nice piece of whitetail antler to try.  First antler, WOW.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice job Lou!
A nice looking pen!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet Lou!  Nice look and great color combination.  I am sure the deer is/was proud to know the antler went to such good use!  []


----------



## jdavis (Sep 30, 2005)

Super nice


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, again, for the kind words.  Paul--the bottom portion of the pen twists--uni-directionally.  Fortunately the clip is stationary so there are no chances to mar the finish.  William C--check your mailbox.  You may find a solution to Damp Doha and the remnants of an axis deer sighting sooner than you think!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 30, 2005)

Way cool Lou!  If I didn't work in a prison I might try to sneak out early! []


----------



## mick (Sep 30, 2005)

Lou, all I can say is Classy....very classy!  []


----------



## darbytee (Sep 30, 2005)

Really nice Lou. I'm liking that kit more and more every time I see it.


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice work Lou, as usual.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2005)

My first thought was classy; but I think Lynn really hit it......elagant!!!


----------



## laserturner (Oct 1, 2005)

Lou,
Great job on the Sierra. I ordered a few the other day from BB. I think it's going to be an extremely popular kit.


----------



## jvsank (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice pen


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks to all who have looked and those of you who have commented.  I'll probably try antler again based on the positive feedback!


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice Lou.  That antler really stand out on that kit.  The more I see of it the more I like it.  Nice job!!


----------

